# Aide à la configuration HomeKit/aqara



## tib51 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’aimerai avoir des conseils et de l’aide afin de configurer mon système HomeKit de manière efficace. 

La fonction première est d’avoir un système d’alarme, et ensuite mettre petit à petit de la démotique (lumière essentiellement).

J’ai acheté la passerelle aqara, ainsi que 5 détecteurs d’ouverture pour les fenêtres / portes de ma maison, un détecteur de mouvement, quelques ampoules connectées, tout cela de marque aqara.

J’ai installé tout ce petit monde, mais j’ai plusieurs questions à vous soumettre :

- pourquoi diable y a t’il une flopée d’app pour gérer le système aqara ??? L’app officielle est aqara home, mais elle est visiblement très limitée, du coup j’ai vu sur des forums que certains utilisaient xiaomi home (c’est ce que j’ai fait aussi), d’autres mi home .... tout ce petit monde là étant édité par le fabricant xiaomi... c’est vraiment à s’y perdre. Au final, que conseillez vous ?

- l’app du constructeur sert pour l’ajout de matériel, le but ensuite est de passer par l’app maison. Mais là. Comment gérer finement le système d’alarme ? Je peux configurer maison pour m’envoyer des notifications lorsque d’un détecteur d’ouverture est ouvert, mais je n’arrive pas à gérer l’alarme.
Y a t’il possibilité de mettre une semi alarme pour la nuit, permettant d’activer l’alarme en cas d’ouverture des portes/fenêtres mais pas via le détecteur de mouvement intérieur ?

- j’utilise mon Apple TV comme concentrateur, mais j’ai l’impression que la liaison n’est pas sure, ça arrive régulièrement que je perde le contact avec tous les accessoires et le concentrateur... cela vous arrive t’il où est ce que vous avez une connexion nickel ? Je ne sais pas pourquoi l’Apple tv apparaît 2 fois dans la liste des concentrateur, alors que je n’en ai jamais eu qu’une seule... parfois l’un est déconnecté, parfois les 2 sont déconnecté, parfois les 2 sont connectés... 

- je ne comprends pas trop la différence entre les scènes et les automatisations... on peut inclure les scènes dans des automatisations, mais j’ai l’impression qu’on peut faire strictement la même chose dans une scène que dans une automatisation...

Je pense essayer quelques éléments domotiques de chez IKEA. Me faut il un nouveau pont ikea où est ce que je pourrai les appairer avec mon pont aqara, où le pont Philips Hue que j’ai (mais que je n’utilise pas pour l’instant) ?

Merci de vos lumières !

Tib51


----------



## tib51 (12 Novembre 2019)

Autre chose, j’ai configuré le système pour que, la nuit, lorsque le détecteur de mouvement voit un mouvement, 2 lampes du salon s’allument doucement pendant 5 minutes. Sauf que je voudrais déclencher cette automatisation uniquement après m’être couché, donc après que la scène « bonne nuit » soit activée.

Pour l’instant, si jamais je veux allumer les lumières en soirées, elles s’éteignent toutes seules au bout de 5 minutes car l’automatisation prend le dessus sur la demande que j’ai de les allumer... je ne vois pas comment faire cela car je peux seulement déclencher l’automatisation à des horaires fixes ou pendant la nuit, sauf que je ne me couche pas tout le temps à horaire fixe...


----------



## thefutureismylife (18 Janvier 2020)

Alors beaucoup de questions dans ton topic ! J'ai moi même un lot d'accessoire Aqara, je pensais venir avec mes questions mais je vais essayer de répondre déjà aux tiennes. 

> Concernant les app, je ne me prends pas la tête j'utilise Xiaomi Home pour simplement ajouter mes accessoires (j'ajoute ces derniers à l'arrache dans l'app (nom de code pour l'accessoire, pièce aléatoire ... ), j'affine ensuite dans l'app Maison. (ça me donne l'impression de moins donner de donnée à nos amis chinois ^^)

> Je n'ai pas vraiment utiliser l'alarme du pont Aqara. J'ai fais un essai mais dans Homekit elle se résume faire deux petits bips ... J'ai pas cherché plus loin pour changer le son (je sais qu'on peut le faire depuis l'app du constructeur - on peut même mettre un aboiement) mais sans impact dans l'app "Maison". 
Après sans parler de l'alarme sonore (tout devrait être paramétrable dans les automations de Maison. 

> Pour ton Apple TV je te recommande de la réinstaller, non ce n'est pas normal. 

> Une scène, c'est une ambiance : un état dans une pièce. 
> Une automation sert à activer cette scène/ambiance/état, en fonction d'un paramètre à définir (heures, détecteurs, état d'un appareil, localisation ...)

> Pour le pont, j'avais lu que le pont Ikea et Hue pourrait servir à l'un et l'autre des écosystèmes mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas : un pont = un écosystème d'une marque. 

> Pour ton dernier point : les automations de Maison sont vites très limitées elles répondent uniquement à "si ... alors ...", je te recommande de passer par une autre app comme celle de "Eve" avec laquelle tu peux plus affiner avec "si ... lorsque ... alors ...". 


Je profite de ce topic sur Aqara, pour moi aussi lancer une question : je viens d'acheter un Aqara Cube que je _pensais_ Homekit, or je n'arrive pas à le voir dans l'app Maison. Quelqu'un aurait cet accessoire ?


----------



## HK6 (22 Janvier 2020)

Salut,
J’ai regardé la liste d’objets compatible HomeKit et le Aqara Cube ne l’ai pas, tout comme le détecteur de fumée.


----------



## thefutureismylife (26 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour ton retour où pouvons nous voir les accessoires compatibles Homekit ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, je reviens vers vous car j'ai un petit problème, depuis l'achat de mon pont d'occasion j'ai dans Homekit 3 capteurs d'humidité qui apparaissent hors ligne hors je n'ai pas ces détecteurs. Et ils n'apparaissent pas non plus dans l'app Xiaomi.


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Avril 2020)

Bon problème résolu, en fait j'ai utilisé l'application "Aqara Home" à la place de l'app "Xiaomi Home" que j'utilise depuis le début. C'est bon plus de périphérique "fantôme"


----------



## Moutaille (20 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Bon problème résolu, en fait j'ai utilisé l'application "Aqara Home" à la place de l'app "Xiaomi Home" que j'utilise depuis le début. C'est bon plus de périphérique "fantôme"




Bonjour,
J'ai équipé ma maison de capteurs Aqara également. J'avais juste une petite question concernant le Hub. Celui ci peut servir d'alarme quand un détecteur AQARA détecte quelque chose mais depuis l'app "Maison" de Apple, je ne peux pas demander à ce qu'un détecteur EVE par exemple fasse sonner ce hub Aqara ???


----------



## thefutureismylife (22 Août 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai équipé ma maison de capteurs Aqara également. J'avais juste une petite question concernant le Hub. Celui ci peut servir d'alarme quand un détecteur AQARA détecte quelque chose mais depuis l'app "Maison" de Apple, je ne peux pas demander à ce qu'un détecteur EVE par exemple fasse sonner ce hub Aqara ???



Si c'est possible, seulement de mon côté je n'arrive pas à personnaliser le son de l'alarme : tu n'auras droit qu'à deux "petits bips". En tout cas ça fonctionne comme ça chez moi via Maison/Homekit


----------



## Moutaille (22 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Si c'est possible, seulement de mon côté je n'arrive pas à personnaliser le son de l'alarme : tu n'auras droit qu'à deux "petits bips". En tout cas ça fonctionne comme ça chez moi via Maison/Homekit


Merci pour ta réponse ! Saurais tu me dire comment et où paramétrer ça ?

Concernant le son de l’alarme, tu le règles bien depuis l’app Xiaomi Home ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Août 2020)

Pour paramétrer une alarme dans Maison il suffit de créer une automation, ex : si capteur eve détecte quelque chose, alors alarme "on".

Pour le son comme je te disais je ne sais pas le gérer dans Maison, en revanche comme tu as pu le remarquer l'alarme fonctionne avec les capteurs Xiaomi, et ça se désactive dans l'app Xiaomi. Après je n'ai plus d'idée sur où trouver le changement de sonnerie mais ça doit être facile à trouver (mais ça n'a pas d'incidence sur le son de l'alarme dans Maison).


----------



## Moutaille (24 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Pour paramétrer une alarme dans Maison il suffit de créer une automation, ex : si capteur eve détecte quelque chose, alors alarme "on".
> 
> Pour le son comme je te disais je ne sais pas le gérer dans Maison, en revanche comme tu as pu le remarquer l'alarme fonctionne avec les capteurs Xiaomi, et ça se désactive dans l'app Xiaomi. Après je n'ai plus d'idée sur où trouver le changement de sonnerie mais ça doit être facile à trouver (mais ça n'a pas d'incidence sur le son de l'alarme dans Maison).




Du coup je te réponds également dans ce post ! 
Je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Au lieu d'enclencher l'alarme quand je pars, il faut plutôt que je fasse des automatisations qui disent que si tel capteur détecte quelque chose, alors sonne...
Ce n'est pas très pratique. J'aurais préféré dire à SIRI d'enclencher l'alarme et terminé.... Dommage....

Concernant ton souci d'alarme qui ne sonne pas dans Maison, je t'ai répondu sur le post du "fameux Hub Aqara".


----------



## thefutureismylife (29 Août 2020)

Merci pour le tuyau dans l'autre post, pour revenir à la fonction d'activer l'alarme, j'avais ne jamais avoir mis en pratique cette automation. Rien à faire en automatisant sur une sortie de domicile (Maison gérant ta localisation). Sinon c'est vrai que les automation sont assez limités, il faut souvent bidouiller du coté Raccourcis que je ne maitrise pas trop et sinon d'une app comme "Eve" qui gère bcp plus d'option de paramétrage :/


----------



## Moutaille (31 Août 2020)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Merci pour le tuyau dans l'autre post, pour revenir à la fonction d'activer l'alarme, j'avais ne jamais avoir mis en pratique cette automation. Rien à faire en automatisant sur une sortie de domicile (Maison gérant ta localisation). Sinon c'est vrai que les automation sont assez limités, il faut souvent bidouiller du coté Raccourcis que je ne maitrise pas trop et sinon d'une app comme "Eve" qui gère bcp plus d'option de paramétrage :/



Oui j'ai commencé à regarder un peu RACCOURCI mais je dois avouer que c'est quand même un peu flou... J'aimerai bien trouver des tuto ou des exemples d'usage de RACCOURCI avec les automatisations de Maison mais au final c'est compliqué d'en dénicher.


----------



## Bebi27 (10 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour!
J'ai aussi pas mal de capteurs Aqara et aimerai comme vous en faire mon alarme, mais tant que l'app Maison d'Apple ne permettra pas de déclencher une sirène cela restera compliquer, car pour le moment la seule actions qu'un capteur peux faire à une alarme c'est l'activée, ce qui ne serra à rien .


----------



## Moutaille (10 Septembre 2020)

Oui je comprends.
A mon avis il faut passer par l’app Raccourci pour faire un scripte mais je ne connais pas assez pour me lancer la dedans...


----------



## Hiraclis (28 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement la même problématique que vous concernant le déclenchement de l'alarme sonore du hub Aqara lorsque qu'un capteur d'ouverture d'une autre marque que Xiaomi s'active. Après avoir passé plusieurs heures à tester 36 combinaisons d'automatisation, je ne vois aucune fonction qui permettrais de faire cela, on peut soit Activer ou Désactiver l'alarme, mais on n'a pas la variable "Se déclencher"
Si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est pas possible ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Moutaille (29 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,
Excuse moi j’aurai du revenir dans la discussion pour mentionner que j’avais compris il y a quelques temps que non, cela n’est pas possible. Seuls les capteurs Aqara peuvent activer l’alarme du hub. Il existe une solution en « bidouillant » un peu dans cette vidéo: 









						Use ANY HOMEKIT Sensor to Trigger the AQARA Security System!!
					

We show you how to trigger the Aqara Hub alarm with HomeKit sensors from other manufacturers in this videoGear Shown in this VideoThe Aqara Hub: ...




					youtu.be


----------



## Hiraclis (29 Décembre 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Excuse moi j’aurai du revenir dans la discussion pour mentionner que j’avais compris il y a quelques temps que non, cela n’est pas possible. Seuls les capteurs Aqara peuvent activer l’alarme du hub. Il existe une solution en « bidouillant » un peu dans cette vidéo:
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour Moutaille,

merci du tuyau, malheureusement dans mon cas, au point 3 de la vidéo (2min27), pour choisir le ‘smartplug’ j’ai seulement ‘no data’ de marqué à la place, je n’ai auncun accessoire de proposé, est ce ton cas également ?


----------



## Hiraclis (29 Décembre 2020)

Hiraclis a dit:


> Bonjour Moutaille,
> 
> merci du tuyau, malheureusement dans mon cas, au point 3 de la vidéo (2min27), pour choisir le ‘smartplug’ j’ai seulement ‘no data’ de marqué à la place, je n’ai auncun accessoire de proposé, est ce ton cas également ?


Ok je crois que j’ai compris, il fallait d’abord appairer son hub et capteur d’ouverture avant de créer une ‘automation’, l’autre soucis que j’ai rencontré c’est qu’apparemment mon hub n’est pas configurable sur le serveur Aqara européen, seulement sur HomeKit.
Il m’a fallu passer sur le serveur ‘mainland China’ si tu peux me confirmer que c’est pareil pour toi 
Sinon il me reste plus qu’à acheter une prise Aqara pour faire le test.


----------



## Moutaille (30 Décembre 2020)

Hiraclis a dit:


> Ok je crois que j’ai compris, il fallait d’abord appairer son hub et capteur d’ouverture avant de créer une ‘automation’, l’autre soucis que j’ai rencontré c’est qu’apparemment mon hub n’est pas configurable sur le serveur Aqara européen, seulement sur HomeKit.
> Il m’a fallu passer sur le serveur ‘mainland China’ si tu peux me confirmer que c’est pareil pour toi
> Sinon il me reste plus qu’à acheter une prise Aqara pour faire le test.


Bonjour, effectivement au moment de l’installation tu dois passer par les serveurs China Mainland. L’intérêt de passer par la fonction HomeKit ensuite de l’app Aqara c’est que tu coupes les communications avec leurs serveurs chinois et tout reste crypté de bout en bout dans HomeKit.


----------



## Hiraclis (31 Décembre 2020)

Ok merci pour l'info.
Du coup me reste plus qu'à trouver un smartplug aqara compatible homekit, mais j'en vois pas pour l'instant, si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur (j'ai rien trouvé sur Ali...).
Bonne fêtes de fin d'année


----------

